# multi channel ss amps?



## Ga foo 88 (Dec 18, 2005)

What are some relatively affordable mutli channel solid state amps floating around? 

I have noticed that emotiva makes some affordable ones and can be found at Emotiva Audio :: Audiophile Quality Audio Electronics and loudspeakers for home theater and music at Factory Direct Prices; Multi Channel Amplifiers, Sound Processors, and Award Winning Speaker Systems , under the products section. If you could find a used one it would be an even better deal.

Are there others out there, that in hopes one day i could find a good deal on ebay, craigslist, local places on sale, etc..


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

Parasound

Aragon

Acurus

Bryston

Krell

Conrad Johnson

California Audio Labs

Rotel

B&K

Linn


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

Neat.......cheap......

Rane MA6 6-channel power amp amplifier MA-6

Rane MA6 6-channel power amp amplifier MA-6 - eBay (item 190311920983 end time Jun-08-09 22:51:24 PDT)


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

WYRED 4 SOUND

I love these amps. Maybee not the new looks, but the amps never the less.
Made in Cali, they OEM'd for many of the big names & now sell direct. You can occasionally pick up a used one (try audiogon.com ), but most people hang onto them.


----------



## DanWiggins (Jun 15, 2005)

DIYCable.com - he makes custom amps with the Hypex class D modules, and they're highly regarded amps. He is a speaker client of mine, too, but the amps are all Kevin (Haskins, the owner).


----------



## bballer123 (Apr 8, 2009)

Diru said:


> Parasound
> 
> Aragon
> 
> ...


Most are great, but probably pipe-dreams for Emotiva prices. I have owned quite a few of the products above and they can sound great. My personal favorite is Krell, *especially for home theater.*

Feel free to shoot me a PM if you would like to discuss some more.

-Matt


----------



## Ga foo 88 (Dec 18, 2005)

Ok so how do typical pro audio amps differ from home audio solid state amps? I noticed art started making a 4 channel pa amp now, Parts-Express.com:ART SLA-4 Power Amplifier | ART SLA-4 SLA4 Power amplifier amplifier amp power amp .


----------



## bballer123 (Apr 8, 2009)

Different requirements for home vs pro. That is the most vague/simple way of explaining it. Some PA amps are built as tanks. Some of them sound like tanks too... Brute force with some of them. Consumer audio pieces are built for home audio speakers. They *can* have a little more finesse and benefits you are just never going to see in a pro amp.


----------



## Rybaudio (May 23, 2008)

You might try a used Crown CP660. They do about 75x6 and can be had for around $300. They aren't that common, but right now there are two of them available on Ebay:

Crown CP660 6-Channel Amplifier - Excellent condition!! - eBay (item 250449182010 end time Jun-26-09 07:34:31 PDT)

Crown CP660 6-Channel Amplifier - eBay (item 250446540328 end time Jul-17-09 11:00:51 PDT)


----------

